# NOOB RETURN HELP-Multiple Locomotives on DC?



## XBadwordX (Jul 6, 2013)

hello all.. I Recently just got back into the hobby, after 15 years since i last ran a layout. i have done some research on this DCC system and honestly, don't have the room to make it worth the cost. i am building a 4X6 switch-yard layout with a double oval and am planning on running 2-3 (at most) locomotives. 
How can i do this on DC? it's my understanding that if i had a transformer with a higher DC voltage, it would provide enough power to run 2 locomotives (switch-yard insulated and on its own transformer), unfortunately, i haven't been able to come across anything higher than 19v.. I know this is definitely a noob question, but again, the last time i ran a layout i was 11, with my grandpa...
can somebody simplify this for me, not involving DCC?? (DCC is saved for after i buy the house.. lol)
Thank in advance!


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

XBadwordX said:


> hello all.. I Recently just got back into the hobby, after 15 years since i last ran a layout. i have done some research on this DCC system and honestly, don't have the room to make it worth the cost. i am building a 4X6 switch-yard layout with a double oval and am planning on running 2-3 (at most) locomotives.
> How can i do this on DC? it's my understanding that if i had a transformer with a higher DC voltage, it would provide enough power to run 2 locomotives (switch-yard insulated and on its own transformer), unfortunately, i haven't been able to come across anything higher than 19v.. I know this is definitely a noob question, but again, the last time i ran a layout i was 11, with my grandpa...
> can somebody simplify this for me, not involving DCC?? (DCC is saved for after i buy the house.. lol)
> Thank in advance!


Actually it's not the volts that is important it is the VA rating. This is the Volts times the Amps number. Toy transformers are quite low, The toy transformers will have around a 1/2 amp (6 VA) and only work for a single train. You will need one that is around 2 Amps or 25VA of power.

R


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

XbadwordX (can I just call you ^$#^#%#?) 

To run two trains on a double oval using DC it would be best
to insulate the crossover between the two ovals and connect
one transformer (power pack) to outer oval, another to the inner oval. 

That way the operation of a train on the outer oval would not
affect the one on the inner. 

If you use only one transformer
the speed and direction of the outer train would be matched by
that of the inner train. You would need a complex circuit of
switches and wiring for them to do otherwise.

You do not need a transformer of higher voltage. Voltage controls
the speed of the train. Wattage of the transformer determines the
number of locos it will power. The higher the wattage the more locos
that can be run.

You should be able to find suitable power packs (transformers) at
low cost here on the Forum from other members who have gone
DCC.

When you do finally go DCC all you'd need do to your track is 
connect it all together. The rails stay electrified at all times.

Now it's time to have fun. 

Don


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Get two power packs and one or more of these










Put insulated rail joiners inbetween the yard track, and the two ovals.


----------



## XBadwordX (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks For the Help Everyone!

I already have the switch yard and oval insulated, but.. there is a 7 inch section where the ovals join, bringing it down to one line. i intended this as part of the inner oval works as a passing siding. so i am pretty much stuck running one direction (to the best of my electrical knowledge) which is quite okay as that's what i intended in the design. if i can find a way to run opposite directions, i would love to, but that's not an important factor. as for right now, i'm looking at higher VA Transformers.. i'd like to be on 2 transformers if possible, 1 for the ovals, one for the switch yard (single engine- got that covered). any other Suggestions?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

If you put each oval on it's own switch, and have two power packs you will be able to run them in opposite direction.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A layout photo would be helpful.

If you are saying you have 2 ovals that SHARE a 7 inch single
track it would be tricky to wire even using two power packs and the selector switches
that Southern suggests, tho it can be done. (and why we love DCC).

If, however, that 7 inch section is a crossover from one oval
to another what Southern suggests would be your solution. The
selector would also control your Isolated yard. With it your trains
could go in any direction you want.

Don


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a small layout and I did switch to DCC. It does not complicate things(other than more money) it simplify s them and you add the possibility of sound from the loco. (also more money) All IMO; Don


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

DonR said:


> A layout photo would be helpful.
> 
> If you are saying you have 2 ovals that SHARE a 7 inch single
> track it would be tricky to wire even using two power packs and the selector switches
> ...


Not so tricky to wire just operate. Need to have the 7 inch track on it own selector and change from a to b once the trains run through. It would require insulators after the switches before they merge on each side. 
on the selector
#1 outside loop
#2 inside loop 
#3 the 7" shared track
#4 yard
Either use a dual power pack or 2 power packs


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

DCC makes life so much easier. Trains run in all directions and speeds on the same track. You can even crash them into each other like my grand kids do.:smilie_daumenpos: Of course I have them run the junk.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You got it right, Michelle...

It would quickly take the fun out of running trains to be flipping
those selectors every round of the 2 ovals. 

Don


----------



## XBadwordX (Jul 6, 2013)

you said it best michelle.. thanks for the input.. i'll post some pics in the layouts thread tomorrow so y'all can see what i'm talking about.. and also how to build super cheap.. lol. thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

Southern said:


> If you put each oval on it's own switch, and have two power packs you will be able to run them in opposite direction.


That is what I did with my little layout. Two ovals, one inside the other with seperate powerpacks/controllers. I did not know if that was how the experinced guys do it but it works and I have a deadend turn out on the larger oval to park one train while running another on it.The one controller is enought to move one train off and run both for a distance until I run one onto the dead end. The inside oval is just that, an oval with no turnouts,yet anyway. I got a Bachmann set for my birthday and of course that just made me want another. I bought another set for just a few dollars more than another controller would have cost me. Now of course I need a third train so I can have one sitting on my deadend waiting its turn


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Deano

You buy a third train...and then you'll want a DCC controller...you buy a DCC
controller...and you'll want to have a bigger layout...to have a bigger 
layout you need a bigger house...

(as the TV commercial goes...)...maybe instead you need direcTV. :lol_hitting:

Don


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

You hit it on the head Don. Glad to know its not just me 


Dean


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I currently run what I will call a 2 3/4 oval operation with 2 switched sidings for parking/passing trains. Switching between the inner and outer loops is part of the operation. The 3/4 oval comes off the inner loop. It's set up in 7 blocks. I run up to 4 trains using 2 MRC Railpower 1370 trainsformers each rated at 18VA. Plently of power for 4 locomotives. Smooth with great low speed operation.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

Southern said:


> If you put each oval on it's own switch, and have two power packs you will be able to run them in opposite direction.


AND You can drive one train onto the others track without missing a beat if both transformers are set the same direction. I run 3 DC trains and cross over regularly. Sometimes 2 trains on one loop then switch other off if needed, just insulate each loop. The engines that have front and rear pick ups will not have any problems.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I know how you DC guys feel...I'm the type who still has a working
Western Electric beige DIAL telephone...and it was only a couple
years ago that I got a ...gasp...cell phone. 

I also had an N layout like is being described here, 40 years ago.
I had multiple power packs and a panel of switches and I wuz
in HAWG heaven...and forever having locos go into a reverse
polarity district because I failed to throw a switch...and the
problem beat goes on.

So when I decided to get back into modeling I was introduced
to DCC and I saw the error of my old fashioned thinking...
Got a used Bachmann starter set, 2 DCC locos and a ton of cars for about
a hundred bucks...and like Topsy it has grew to a room full of
locos and lots of operating fun...and that Bachmann controller
keeps even 6 locos running at the same time...some question that
but it be de trute. 

It's not my intent to put down you DC guys...because DC can be fun...but
to urge that you go to greener pastures when you can.

Come to think of it, maybe I shudda become a preacher. 

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::appl::appl::appl:
You won't be sorry.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

But with DC you know which controller controls what...LOL 1 for each train...DCC has 1 controller multiple trains....It maybe better if things always go right...But Mr Murphy always hanging around my train station somewhere...


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

You can purchase a separate throttle for each train if you want that. I think that's the best way to run 2 trains without a computer interface. In JMRI i can have 4 throttle open and choose between them.


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

DonR said:


> I know how you DC guys feel...I'm the type who still has a working
> Western Electric beige DIAL telephone...and it was only a couple
> years ago that I got a ...gasp...cell phone.
> 
> ...


DCC is in my future but right now im having fun with it the way it is. I enjoy the scenery and model building aspect of it as well as the trains themselves. As for telephones? I have two dial phones myself. Wife still has her phone that does everything but the laundry but I gave up on them when Verizon wanted $35 to give me my free upgrade phone :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Deano

Glad I'm not the only tired old fogey...

I use a Page Plus cell...buy 25 bucks worth of time every 
3 months...8.33 a month and I get free long distance instead
of paying ATT. I am CHEAP! 

It doesn;t have apps that will give you rocket science
calculations but I can make a phone call. :smokin:

Don


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Gotcha beat Don, my cell  About the same cost. I don't make calls unless in a emergency and only answer calls from my family.


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

My home phone through Centurylink is $20 a month unlimited USA and Canada. That is the bundle price. We bundle home phone, internet, Direct TV and her Verizon cell. I told the wife if I go in the ditch somebody will find me and she said, yes, probably another old geezer without a cell phone


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jack

Luv that dial phone. Does it actually dial or do you push buttons
where the holes are?

The 'problem' with my Page Plus is that I must add time every 3 months
or lose what's in it...I don't talk enuf to use time...and it keeps building.

I may have to go on a chatter binge to bring it down. Anyone want to
hear an old man tell his life story? 

And to think, this thread started out discussing ways to use DC. :smilie_daumenneg:

Don


----------

